# Arrowheads from Georgia



## Mac (Jun 15, 2006)

After Nick made said I had a Clovis,  I thought I would post a few of my other  ones.

The one on top in the center was my first find, when I was about 8 years old. Man I would like to plow up that area today.  I have never found another with that broad face point.

Is the one on the left a clovis? and maybe on the right.

The quartz on the bottom is almost clear and the one on the right bottom is just different from my others.

Will have to start posting more of my finds.


----------



## Mac (Jun 15, 2006)

*the other side*

same one's


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2006)

That one on the far right is either a Suwannee or a Beaver Lake. It`s a Paleo though. Below it is a Lecroy, which is early Archaic. Not sure about the left and bottom points. The quartz point at the top looks to may be a used up Savannah River or Kirk Stemmed.


----------



## Son (Jun 15, 2006)

*arrowheads*

I've found some very similar over in the middle of Alabama. No, doesn't look like you have a clovis there. But maybe a Candy Creek made of black cobble chert.
Here's a picture of my last good find. A blade from the Early Archaic or Paleo period. Seminole Co. Ga. It's made of a local chert found along the Chattahoochee River.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2006)

That is some really nice billet work on that orange blade. Is the base ground?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice find!




			
				Son said:
			
		

> I've found some very similar over in the middle of Alabama. No, doesn't look like you have a clovis there. But maybe a Candy Creek made of black cobble chert.
> Here's a picture of my last good find. A blade from the Early Archaic or Paleo period. Seminole Co. Ga. It's made of a local chert found along the Chattahoochee River.


----------



## Mac (Jun 15, 2006)

Nick and Son,  all those names you are using really shows me how little I know.

Any basic book you could suggest?

I have the 7th edition of Overstreet Indian arrowheads, but it is hard for me to really tell the difference in trying to identify my points.

Also, can anyone tell me the difference or why the indians heat treated chert?  

I use to go and look at the stuff on Son's site, but those guys are so far over my head.
I still enjoy looking.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 15, 2006)

Those are all nice Mac. I will have to start walking around the plowed areas and check them out.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 15, 2006)

i use to find a lot of those quartz points in the south fulton county area around the chattahoochee river. i would think quartz would be hard to shape because of how easily it shatters. but i guess they had to make do with what was available. the creek indians were predominant in that area. of course those could be made earlier than when they occupied that part of the country. im not up on how to age them but i sure like looking for them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2006)

Yea JC,a lot of the time they had to use whatever available stone was in the area. Quartz is a hard stone to work, but if it`s all you had, you just had to make do, until you could travel to get good material. 
The points in the above picture had been there a long time before the Indians we know as the Creeks were here.


----------



## Mac (Jun 15, 2006)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Those are all nice Mac. I will have to start walking around the plowed areas and check them out.



Anything you find is mine.  Just kidding


----------



## DCHunter (Jun 15, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> i use to find a lot of those quartz points in the south fulton county area around the chattahoochee river. i would think quartz would be hard to shape because of how easily it shatters. but i guess they had to make do with what was available. the creek indians were predominant in that area. of course those could be made earlier than when they occupied that part of the country. im not up on how to age them but i sure like looking for them.



Funny you say that. I was just about to ask about that. I live right across the river in Douglas County close to where the Chattahoochee and Anneewakee Creek come together. There used to be Indian mounds in a pasture until the owner plowed them down in the '70s. Princess Aneewakee was buried nearby. All I EVER find around here are quartz. None of them are near as nice as some of the arrow heads I've seen on here. So I guess that just because quartz is hard to work? I had always wondered if it was just a cultural thing. I'll have to post some pictures of mine. I'd like to get a pro to comment on them and give me some information.


----------



## jcarter (Jun 15, 2006)

right on the corner of 166 and where fulton industrial turns to cascade palmetto rd on the north side is where we use to find them. its been 10 or 12 years and i have no idea whats there now. i would imagine a warehouse.


----------



## DCHunter (Jun 15, 2006)

Probably is a warehouse, I try to stay away from there  
I live on down cascade palmetto, right around where the old town of Cambleton used to be.


----------



## leo (Jun 16, 2006)

*Very nice Mac*

Thanks for sharing your arrowheads


----------

